# News story about vibro-pants!



## Royzee617 (May 18, 2005)

http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005220835,00.html


----------



## mosquitoman (May 18, 2005)

Shop 'til you drop!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 18, 2005)

ROFL! Thats one of the funniest things Ive seen in ages!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

I like them so much Im going to buy the company


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

WOW! I was in the Civil Air Patrol with this guy who was by trade a male nurse. He and his wife didn't work, they lived in an expensive house and he owned a beautifully restored Cessna O-2. He was flat out rich! One day I asked him how he made his money and he told me he and his wife invented and owned the patent on edible underware!  

I'm in the wrong business!


----------



## mosquitoman (May 18, 2005)

Ahh, the uses of candyfloss!


----------



## plan_D (May 18, 2005)

Male Nurse - Murse.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

plan_D said:


> Male Nurse - Murse.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 18, 2005)

in the same way a male nanny is a manny..........


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 18, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> in the same way a male nanny is a manny..........



But what if you're Chuck and you drive a fire truck, are you a ....?


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 18, 2005)

Or if you're Welsh and you drive a tank?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Royzee617 said:


> http://www.thesun.co.uk/article/0,,2-2005220835,00.html


That's good!


----------



## Maestro (May 18, 2005)

I know some women are desperate. But to that point...


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 18, 2005)

Like MM said, shop 'til you drop!


----------

